# SEM - Select Managed Funds



## britishcarfreak (5 February 2006)

Anybody watching these guys?  I got in at 5.20.  Stupidly I didn't jump in at list last year in March - $4.  They've recently got up to $7.30 on the back of an announced merger with AUW.

Fat Prophets like these guys.  They hold some.

The volume's always been low but never many sellers.

The merger of SEM and AUW will push market cap up towards 850M - this starts to bring in some really good scale.

SEM are an efficient group initally started in Tassie.  They stated their plan was growth by acquisition and their go at buying a chunk of Australian Ethical Investments seems like a good idea.

I guess I'd like some comments from people - analysis of fundamentals etc. - to see what people really think this is worth at present.


----------



## britishcarfreak (5 February 2006)

Chart for last 30 days attached (hopefully)


----------

